# How often do rare sunrise/sunsets occur?



## Meloetta (Jul 28, 2014)

*Rare sunrise* (photos by skylerracerGT)














*Rare sunset* (photos by me)

















I've experienced a rare sunset once, and it was gorgeous. Have they happened to you? And how often do they occur?


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 28, 2014)

I've seen a rare sunrise twice, but it was nothing like that picture. It was completely and entirely purple. No pink, all of it was that purple color. I've also seen one rare sunset. Yeah, I'd like to know when exactly these days occur, or if they're just at random. Some people could get a kick out of setting their Dream Codes to those times.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 28, 2014)

Rare Sunrise once from what I remember. It was before 7am, so 6:40amish?
It wasn't as purple as that (But still very pretty, blue and purple~). My thoughts are from the time I got onto the game in the morning, it was likely dimming.

I think I have seen the Rare Sunset before? Twice? Sorry I can't remember.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 28, 2014)

I recently got a gorgeous orange sunrise and saved my current DA on it xD Not sure if it was the same as in the picture, but it looked different from what I had previously seen.

Ah perhaps it was sunset haha, I forgot it was evening


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen these, can't wait to see my first one and take pics


----------



## Story (Jul 28, 2014)

I didn't even know this could happen; pretty neat!


----------



## itsukyonlove (Jul 28, 2014)

Woah~ That's so pretty o.o)
Note to self: wake up early. xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 28, 2014)

I think I got a sunset like that awhile ago. I'm going to try setting my DA to a sunrise


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 28, 2014)

I've seen a rare sunset about 10 times and never seen a rare sunrise. I read somewhere that it's completely random, and that for each town there's a set date for when these happen. I don't know or think it's true since this source where I read it isn't exactly "reliable".


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 12, 2015)

I had one of the sunrises once...

I thought for SURE that was a sign something terrible was gonna happen.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

I've seen the rare sunset a couple times, I just remember thinking "wow, everything looks so much more red/orange than usual" and I didn't really think anything else of it. 

The rare sunrise is really pretty! Although I've never seen a normal sunrise in ACNL to compare it to 

Edit: I didn't realize this was an old thread being bumped~


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 12, 2015)

I've never experienced the rare sunrise but it looks so pretty. The rare sunset I've experienced once or twice.


----------



## FancyThat (Apr 12, 2015)

I've experienced the red sunset a few times, and on the island,






I haven't seen the sunrise yet I don't think.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 12, 2015)

Woah never heard of rare sunsets before, guess im on the look out c: they look magnificent


----------



## Nimega (Apr 12, 2015)

I've gotten the rare sunset twice or three times, but I haven't ever gotten the rare sunrise! Well, and I haven't been awake for sunrise either... Haha


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow! I've never seen these before! They are beautiful! :>


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't wanna get up that early! (whining/stomping/crying)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm getting a rare sunset, but the clouds are blocking it.


----------



## roseflower (Apr 12, 2015)

I?ve seen the rare orange sunset only a few times in my town in the summer season, and I`ve seen the purple sunrise in a dream town I visited a few months ago. I normally don?t play that early c:


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't think I've seen a single one? Knowing how oblivious I can be sometimes, I've probably missed a few.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 12, 2015)

I believe I've seen the orange sunset at least once, and it was beautiful!

I might've seen the sunrise one too, can't remember.
But why do they have to be "rare"?!


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Apr 12, 2015)

I used to save my dream town during a sunset all the time. I did that I think around 5 times now. I love it and I'm waiting for another one although my town saved with cherry blossoms is also nice. I've only seen the sunrise once before during the summer of last year since I don't often stay up that late.

My friend saved hers on early morning with the red sky, which is a different type of sky that's also rare. So far i think it's only happened about 2-3 times for her since the game launched. It usually meant that sometime during the rest of the day a storm would be coming. The whole river would turn a nice reddish purple hue.


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 12, 2015)

whoa, I cant remember ever seeing either of those! Theyre really pretty, I wanna save my dream address with the purple sunrise on o:


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 12, 2015)

It happened last night while I sat on the bench with one of the villagers.  Kept getting invites to sit down and enjoy it.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 12, 2015)

I've only ever seen orange/red and good lord does it hurt my eyes. I'd love to see a purple-ish one!


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 31, 2018)

How beautiful! 
i sadly don’t think i’ve ever seen one though, which bums me out

But from now on, i’ll definitely be paying more attention to the subrises and sunsets in the game! if i have ever seen one, I guess I just figured it was normal!


- - - Post Merge - - -

oops, i just realized that i bumped a post from three years back.... my bad >.<


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2018)

I never knew about these and I assume I missed them if they actually happened while I was playing.


----------



## moonchu (Jul 31, 2018)

i actually appreciate this bump, these are really pretty and i'm glad to see em.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 31, 2018)

Here's a few more.I'm not sure how often these sunsets/sunrises occur.I think they appear randomly.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 31, 2018)

Dang, those are stunning!  Thinking of how sunsets and sunrises indicate upcoming weather and are sometime caused by other phenomenon in nature, is it possible that the developers added these to help players know what future weather is like (or could it be more complicated than that)? Here's a interesting article I found about sunsets and sunrises: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-11/how-to-predict-good-sunrise-and-sunset/9737446


----------



## cavityprince (Jul 31, 2018)

Ahhh I'd love to make a dream address whilst that orange one is happening~ so warm...


----------



## Tri (Jul 31, 2018)

@cavity yeah, I was planning to have my final dream address at 6am in the first place for the music...I'd love to catch the purple sunrise, it's perfect for my purple/white/yellow theme!! <3
I find it incredible I'm still finding out new things about this game.


----------



## xTurnip (Jul 31, 2018)

I didn't realize that rare sunrise/sets were a thing...


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 9, 2019)

Bumping this thread. No need to make a new one.

I kind of need the rare sunset for my town, but at the same time, I don't want it before it's done.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bumping this thread. No need to make a new one.

I kind of need the rare sunset for my town, but at the same time, I don't want it before it's done.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh whoa, I did not even know this existed! I never play around sunrise though, so that might be hard to come by..


----------



## carackobama (Feb 9, 2019)

I’ve never seen these before! They look so pretty, I hope I can catch one in my town one day <3


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 9, 2019)

I use to see the sunsets all the time when I would play regularly in the evening.
I have seen the purple sunrise maybe a handful of times however. It makes the water look lovely.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

I never knew these existed!
Now I have more of a purpose to wake up early to see the sunrise and play later for the sunset!


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 9, 2019)

HOLY MOLY! The rare sunset looks absolutely stunning! I haven't gotten any of these yet but, I would really love to have one!


----------



## auroral (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh, these are super pretty! I didnt even know this was a thing that could happen, though I feel like I must've seen the rare sunset before... Still, that sunrise is so a e s t h e t i c, now I have motivation to play early in the morning so I can maybe snap some cute pics of it!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

I've seen the rare sunset a few times, it's so lovely. The rare sunrise however, never. Not surprising, I hardly ever play that early, since no one is awake and the shops aren't open.


----------

